# Fiorentina - Milan. 11 maggio 2019 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Fiorentina - Milan, anticipo della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca sabato 11 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Franchi di Firenze.

Dove vedere Fiorentina - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN a partire dalle ore 20:30

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma perché ci hanno fatto giocare il lunedì sera se poi la partita dopo è di sabato?


----------



## Kaw (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fiorentina - Milan, anticipo della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca sabato 11 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Franchi di Firenze.
> 
> Dove vedere Fiorentina - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Ce l'abbiamo tre da mettere a centrocampo?

Paquetà squalificato, Biglia rotto, Mauri non si sa se ce la fà, Baka fuori rosa direi.


----------



## iceman. (6 Maggio 2019)

Questi stanno perdendo in continuazione, vedrai che...


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Maggio 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ce l'abbiamo tre da mettere a centrocampo?
> 
> Paquetà squalificato, Biglia rotto, Mauri non si sa se ce la fà, Baka fuori rosa direi.



Donnarumma
Abate Zapata Romagnoli RR
Kessiè Bakayoko Mauri
Suso Piatek e Borini​Mettiamo pressione alla Dea che arriverà un po' stanca alla partita di domenica.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Maggio 2019)

Kessie Mauri Bertolacci a centrocampo....


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

C'è la facciamo a fare vincere la prima partita a Montella?


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Maggio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma perché ci hanno fatto giocare il lunedì sera se poi la partita dopo è di sabato?



perchè non contiamo più nulla. 

vediamo chi sarà il cane che mandano ad arbitrarci.....cmq se con il bologna l'abbiamo sfangata, questa proprio la vedo male. 
siamo contatissimi, e i viola contro di noi sputano sempre sangue anche se non si giocano nulla.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

basta con questa storia di montella,pure sinisa aveva il dente avvelenato.
la fiorentina è la squadra che ha meno vittorie di tutti,solo chievo e frosinone hanno fatto peggio.
ha segnato un goal nelle ultime cinque.
non vince da tre mesi ed in casa da cinque.
è la fiorentina più scarsa della gestione della valle.
senza i tre punti presi all'andata con mezzo tiro di Chiesa questi stavano a lottare per la salvezza
solo vittoria e continuare a crederci.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Allora.. dopo aver smaltito la vittoria (si, ho già fatto), ora discutiamo di come si può battere questa fiorentina senza centrocampo...
Io do Baka per titolare insieme a mauri e kessie...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Maggio 2019)

Loro fanno schifo, ma noi di più e siamo senza centrocampo.

Oggi hanno solo allungato l'agonia


----------



## fra29 (6 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Abate Zapata Romagnoli RR
> Kessiè Bakayoko Mauri
> Suso Piatek e Borini​Mettiamo pressione alla Dea che arriverà un po' stanca alla partita di domenica.



Siamo senza centrali, follia il centrocampo a 3... Io opterei per un 442 con Suso dietro a Piatek

99
Gnazio Roma Zapata RR
Conti Mauri/Baka Kessie Laxalt
Suso 
Piatek


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Maggio 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ce l'abbiamo tre da mettere a centrocampo?
> 
> Paquetà squalificato, Biglia rotto, Mauri non si sa se ce la fà, Baka fuori rosa direi.



seeee non ci possiamo permettere dei fuori rosa a centrocampo 
già eravamo solo in 4 contando Calhanoglu.. mettici 5 con un Mauri occasionale 
ma adesso? senza Biglia(4) senza Paquetà(3) senza Hakan (2) 
Alias abbiamo solo 3 centrocampisti di ruolo... Bakayoko Mauri e Kessie 
fine.. Mortolivo e Bertolacci li metteresti su ?
io nooo


----------



## Milo (7 Maggio 2019)

Contro di noi non ci sarà veretout, uno che contro di noi ha sempre rotto i maroni


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Maggio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma perché ci hanno fatto giocare il lunedì sera se poi la partita dopo è di sabato?



Guarda visti i tempi e l'aria distesa che si respira a Milanello prima si torna in campo, meno ci si allena e meglio è.


----------



## MarcoG (7 Maggio 2019)

Kessie, Baka, Mauri e anche Bertolacci. Ci siamo, ci siamo. State sereni.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Kessie, Baka, Mauri e anche Bertolacci. Ci siamo, ci siamo. State sereni.



montolivo ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2019)

La vinciamo.


----------



## vannu994 (7 Maggio 2019)

I primi punti di Vincenzino Ridolino, restituiamo il favore per quella Supercoppa. Non si fosse bruciato il cervello in Vietnam con la Shaboo magari ora parleremmo di un altro Milan...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2019)

Questi qua hanno una fortuna sfacciata contro di noi quest'anno, ci beccano sempre quando abbiamo 3/4 di squadra indisponibile.


----------



## bmb (7 Maggio 2019)

Questi fanno schifo da 2 mesi ma ovviamente contro di noi avranno la bava alla bocca.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2019)

Quell'incapace di Vincenzella le ha perse praticamente tutte da quando è arrivato.

Vediamo un pò che dobbiamo fare...


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2019)

Ho visto i risultati delle ultime partite della Fiorentina

Contando anche Coppa Italia non vincono da 13 partite
Da quando è arrivato Montella hanno fatto 1 punto in 5 partite, hanno pareggiato solo la prima con il Bologna
In pratica hanno perso le ultime quattro partite

Se non vinciamo...
Ma sappiamo che noi siamo in grado di far resuscitare i morti come nessun altro...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2019)

Curioso di vedere il prossimo ribaldo che verrà ad arbitrare.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Maggio 2019)

Da vincere senza mezze misure , speriamo in un colpo di fortuna .
Sara' un turno di campionato cruciale per la Cl , spero in un mezzo miracolo del genova


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

Non riusciremo nemmeno a pareggiarla.
Sconfitta neanche quotata, sarà l'unica vittoria di Montella per salvarsi dall'ennesimo esonero.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> basta con questa storia di montella,pure sinisa aveva il dente avvelenato.
> la fiorentina è la squadra che ha meno vittorie di tutti,solo chievo e frosinone hanno fatto peggio.
> ha segnato un goal nelle ultime cinque.
> non vince da tre mesi ed in casa da cinque.
> ...



Il Milan di oggi è molto più vicino a quello che allenava Montella rispetto a quello allenato da Mihajlovic. 
Montella ci conosce meglio di ogni altro allenatore e sa che può prendersi una bella rivincita contro Gattuso.


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Milan di oggi è molto più vicino a quello che allenava Montella rispetto a quello allenato da Mihajlovic.
> Montella ci conosce meglio di ogni altro allenatore e sa che può prendersi una bella rivincita contro Gattuso.



se vai a guardare il thread aperto da me ieri sera sul precedente Milan - Bologna per fortuna quei bidoni sono quasi tutti scomparsi,poi non va in campo l'allenatore ma i giocatori che stanno in vacanza dalla coppa italia e tra l'altro erano tutti solidali con pioli per cui montella è stato imposto dalla società.
non mi sembra proprio una situazione in cui si butterebbero nel fuoco per montella.

ripeto al momento la fiorentina è una delle tre squadre più scarse dopo chievo e frosinone già retrocesse.
nessun altro risultato possibile se non la vittoria.


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Maggio 2019)

Vi dico già i titoli sui giornali di Domenica:
"Montella sgambetta il Milan".
"Il Milan saluta la champions".
"Beffa Muriel e l'areoplanino torna a volare".
" L'orgoglio della Viola ferma la corsa del Milan".
Sappiamo già come andrà a finire questa partita


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Milan di oggi è molto più vicino a quello che allenava Montella rispetto a quello allenato da Mihajlovic.
> Montella ci conosce meglio di ogni altro allenatore e sa che può prendersi una bella rivincita contro Gattuso.



Come se un allenatore potesse davvero decidere quando vincere....


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Vi dico già i titoli sui giornali di Domenica:
> "Montella sgambetta il Milan".
> "Il Milan saluta la champions".
> "Beffa Muriel e l'areoplanino torna a volare".
> ...



Dai che prima o poi ci azzeccate 

Sarà difficile, abbiamo mezza squadra fuori. Vediamo, la Fiorentina non è sto squadrone.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come se un allenatore potesse davvero decidere quando vincere....



I nostri allenatori recenti sono bravi a decidere quando non vincere


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai che prima o poi ci azzeccate
> 
> Sarà difficile, abbiamo mezza squadra fuori. Vediamo, la Fiorentina non è sto squadrone.



5 anni che non vinciamo a Firenze.E ho detto tutto.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Maggio 2019)

*Secondo la GdS German Pezzella, capitano della Viola, sarà out per la sfida col Milan, in seguito alla frattura dello zigomo patita contro l'Empoli.*


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Maggio 2019)

C'è ancora tempo per rompere i tabù e rispolverare la classe rossonera. 
Avremo l' arbitro contro, lo stadio contro, gli alieni contro, il vento contro, i precedenti contro, i pronostici contro, l'oroscopo contro, i tarocchi contro, i telecronisti contro, i raccattapalle contro, le C assenti hontro, le bucce di banana hontro, gli alieni hontro, i Livornesi che c'entrano poho co' Firhenze hontro, ma il nostro destino è guidato dal dio Odino; e Thor sfracellerà tutte le strade di Firenze col suo martello pneumatico; Balder livellerà tutti i tombini di Firhenze che Lambrenedetto dovrà magnasse il lampredotto; Loki trasformato in insetto volante accecherà l'uocchi; Hel attenderà in Arno i decomposti cadaveri viola; Sleipnir valicherà l'Appennini facendosi un record al Mugello; Fenrir sarà in curva con una provvida fame di gigli; Ratatoskr salirà sulla traversa sopra il portiere per sputargli in testa; i Nani faranno un tunnel che arriva allo spogliatoio dell'arbitri e li incanteranno con una Biancaneve gonfiabile; i nostri baldi giovini comunicheranno con antichi codici runici per battere calci d'angolo improvvisi; Paquetà avrà forgiata una lama attaccata sotto l'avambraccio per mozzare qualsiasi arto fluo invadente; Gattuso si posizionerà in un ottusangolo dove ridondando l'ottusità si trasformerà in genio; Susonoglu apparirà mostruoso a due teste facendosi finalmente dei triangoli da solo; i fulmini son pronti a scendere sulla prima bandierina alzata impropriamente; Gorgar direzionerà tutte le palle in buca come un posseduto flipper; commilitoni rossoneri, il Valhalla ci aspetta ma non subito; almeno alzatemi una coppa un'altra volta, poi che la mia valchiria mi porti pur via.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo che in mezzo alla contestazione dei tifosi viola la palla senza nemmeno accorgersene finisca nella loro porta.
Litigassero pure tra loro, noi prendiamo i tre punti e leviamo il disturbo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

Giochiamo sapendo già cosa ha fatto l'atalanta..se a Genoa hanno lasciato dei punti dobbiamo bruciare l'erba


----------



## Didaco (8 Maggio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C'è ancora tempo per rompere i tabù e rispolverare la classe rossonera.
> Avremo l' arbitro contro, lo stadio contro, gli alieni contro, il vento contro, i precedenti contro, i pronostici contro, l'oroscopo contro, i tarocchi contro, i telecronisti contro, i raccattapalle contro, le C assenti hontro, le bucce di banana hontro, gli alieni hontro, i Livornesi che c'entrano poho co' Firhenze hontro, ma il nostro destino è guidato dal dio Odino; e Thor sfracellerà tutte le strade di Firenze col suo martello pneumatico; Balder livellerà tutti i tombini di Firhenze che Lambrenedetto dovrà magnasse il lampredotto; Loki trasformato in insetto volante accecherà l'uocchi; Hel attenderà in Arno i decomposti cadaveri viola; Sleipnir valicherà l'Appennini facendosi un record al Mugello; Fenrir sarà in curva con una provvida fame di gigli; Ratatoskr salirà sulla traversa sopra il portiere per sputargli in testa; i Nani faranno un tunnel che arriva allo spogliatoio dell'arbitri e li incanteranno con una Biancaneve gonfiabile; i nostri baldi giovini comunicheranno con antichi codici runici per battere calci d'angolo improvvisi; Paquetà avrà forgiata una lama attaccata sotto l'avambraccio per mozzare qualsiasi arto fluo invadente; Gattuso si posizionerà in un ottusangolo dove ridondando l'ottusità si trasformerà in genio; Susonoglu apparirà mostruoso a due teste facendosi finalmente dei triangoli da solo; i fulmini son pronti a scendere sulla prima bandierina alzata impropriamente; Gorgar direzionerà tutte le palle in buca come un posseduto flipper; commilitoni rossoneri, il Valhalla ci aspetta ma non subito; almeno alzatemi una coppa un'altra volta, poi che la mia valchiria mi porti pur via.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Maggio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C'è ancora tempo per rompere i tabù e rispolverare la classe rossonera.
> Avremo l' arbitro contro, lo stadio contro, gli alieni contro, il vento contro, i precedenti contro, i pronostici contro, l'oroscopo contro, i tarocchi contro, i telecronisti contro, i raccattapalle contro, le C assenti hontro, le bucce di banana hontro, gli alieni hontro, i Livornesi che c'entrano poho co' Firhenze hontro, ma il nostro destino è guidato dal dio Odino; e Thor sfracellerà tutte le strade di Firenze col suo martello pneumatico; Balder livellerà tutti i tombini di Firhenze che Lambrenedetto dovrà magnasse il lampredotto; Loki trasformato in insetto volante accecherà l'uocchi; Hel attenderà in Arno i decomposti cadaveri viola; Sleipnir valicherà l'Appennini facendosi un record al Mugello; Fenrir sarà in curva con una provvida fame di gigli; Ratatoskr salirà sulla traversa sopra il portiere per sputargli in testa; i Nani faranno un tunnel che arriva allo spogliatoio dell'arbitri e li incanteranno con una Biancaneve gonfiabile; i nostri baldi giovini comunicheranno con antichi codici runici per battere calci d'angolo improvvisi; Paquetà avrà forgiata una lama attaccata sotto l'avambraccio per mozzare qualsiasi arto fluo invadente; Gattuso si posizionerà in un ottusangolo dove ridondando l'ottusità si trasformerà in genio; Susonoglu apparirà mostruoso a due teste facendosi finalmente dei triangoli da solo; i fulmini son pronti a scendere sulla prima bandierina alzata impropriamente; Gorgar direzionerà tutte le palle in buca come un posseduto flipper; commilitoni rossoneri, il Valhalla ci aspetta ma non subito; almeno alzatemi una coppa un'altra volta, poi che la mia valchiria mi porti pur via.



Capolavoro. 

Quando vuoi sono disponibile per suggerimenti su una firma ancora più creativa dedicata al nostro splendido Mister (questa l’ho creata basandomi su Primo Levi ).


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C'è ancora tempo per rompere i tabù e rispolverare la classe rossonera.
> Avremo l' arbitro contro, lo stadio contro, gli alieni contro, il vento contro, i precedenti contro, i pronostici contro, l'oroscopo contro, i tarocchi contro, i telecronisti contro, i raccattapalle contro, le C assenti hontro, le bucce di banana hontro, gli alieni hontro, i Livornesi che c'entrano poho co' Firhenze hontro, ma il nostro destino è guidato dal dio Odino; e Thor sfracellerà tutte le strade di Firenze col suo martello pneumatico; Balder livellerà tutti i tombini di Firhenze che Lambrenedetto dovrà magnasse il lampredotto; Loki trasformato in insetto volante accecherà l'uocchi; Hel attenderà in Arno i decomposti cadaveri viola; Sleipnir valicherà l'Appennini facendosi un record al Mugello; Fenrir sarà in curva con una provvida fame di gigli; Ratatoskr salirà sulla traversa sopra il portiere per sputargli in testa; i Nani faranno un tunnel che arriva allo spogliatoio dell'arbitri e li incanteranno con una Biancaneve gonfiabile; i nostri baldi giovini comunicheranno con antichi codici runici per battere calci d'angolo improvvisi; Paquetà avrà forgiata una lama attaccata sotto l'avambraccio per mozzare qualsiasi arto fluo invadente; Gattuso si posizionerà in un ottusangolo dove ridondando l'ottusità si trasformerà in genio; Susonoglu apparirà mostruoso a due teste facendosi finalmente dei triangoli da solo; i fulmini son pronti a scendere sulla prima bandierina alzata impropriamente; Gorgar direzionerà tutte le palle in buca come un posseduto flipper; commilitoni rossoneri, il Valhalla ci aspetta ma non subito; almeno alzatemi una coppa un'altra volta, poi che la mia valchiria mi porti pur via.



Sono etero ma ti sposo lo stesso.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
**
Designato l'arbitro Mariani. Al VAR Manganiello*


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



Abate e Borini probabilmente non sarebbero titolari nemmeno nella Fiorentina.
Incredibilmente sono gli ultimi rimasti e finiremo il campionato con loro titolari.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



Servono pazienza e lucidità.


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Abate e Borini probabilmente non sarebbero titolari nemmeno nella Fiorentina.
> Incredibilmente sono gli ultimi rimasti e finiremo il campionato con loro titolari.



si impegnano sempre però,nell'ultima sono stati i migliori in campo.
almeno montella non ha tolto dalla naftalina simeone,questo mediocre è capace che torna a segnare giusto con noi.
il flop più grande della gestione corvino con 18 milioni di euro che per i della valle sono come 100 per la juve.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sono etero ma ti sposo lo stesso.



È un genio. Punto.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



*Designato l'arbitro Mariani. Al VAR Manganiello*


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> **
> Designato l'arbitro Mariani. Al VAR Manganiello*



L'utilizzo di bakayoko è ridicolo, ancora più ridicolo di averlo tenuto in panchina lunedì. 
Incomprensibile e per nulla logico ma nemmeno spiegabile con il solito 'è colpa di Gattuso', mi chiedo in quale altra squadra di serie A possa succedere una situazione così imbarazzante che dimostra quanta improvvisazione ci sia in tutta la società.
Mi chiedo come si possa pensare di andare lontano con così tanti problemi. 
A meno che non siano voluti.


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> **
> Designato l'arbitro Mariani. Al VAR Manganiello*



.


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2019)

l'arbitro mariani stava pure all'andata al loro primo successo in trasferta stagionale !
hanno pure il talismano questi,contro tutto e tutti dobbiamo vincere


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> **
> Designato l'arbitro Mariani. Al VAR Manganiello*



Quasi la formazione migliore se non vuol iniziare con le 2 punte, (magari 442 con Laxalt esterno?), Cutrone al 99% entra nella ripresa (speriamo non per Piatek...). Alternative Casti per Suso, e io riproporrei Mauri se avesse i 90min nelle gambe, per Chala o Kessie.





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Capolavoro.
> 
> Quando vuoi sono disponibile per suggerimenti su una firma ancora più creativa dedicata al nostro splendido Mister (questa l’ho creata basandomi su Primo Levi ).



Eh, vediamo, non che mi vanti tanto di essere ispirato un giorno all'anno  magari vorrai cambiar firma tra un mese...



Zenos ha scritto:


> Sono etero ma ti sposo lo stesso.



Anche io ma son già in fila per Piatek come tanti altri qui


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Quasi la formazione migliore se non vuol iniziare con le 2 punte, (magari 442 con Laxalt esterno?), Cutrone al 99% entra nella ripresa (speriamo non per Piatek...). Alternative Casti per Suso, e io riproporrei Mauri se avesse i 90min nelle gambe, per Chala o Kessie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarà pure una volta all’anno ma quando sei ispirato lo sei col botto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Maggio 2019)

Io sono pronto a soffrire... 
soffriamo tutti insieme... sperando che al fischio 
ci sia la consolazione del risultato


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> **
> Designato l'arbitro Mariani. Al VAR Manganiello*



.


----------



## zamp2010 (10 Maggio 2019)

domani aspetto un Muriel pericoloso. 
se l'atalanta vince e noi no credo finisce il miracolo CL.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> domani aspetto un Muriel pericoloso.
> se l'atalanta vince e noi no credo finisce il miracolo CL.



credi ????!!!!


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Maggio 2019)

Per me l'Atalanta non vince,ma cambia poco,prende i 3 punti a casa fogna.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

*Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> **
> Designato l'arbitro Mariani. Al VAR Manganiello*


Che aborto ha costruito Mirabelli. La ciliegina sulla torta è Gattuso.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



.


----------



## andreima (11 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per me l'Atalanta non vince,ma cambia poco,prende i 3 punti a casa fogna.



Secondo me per l.atalanta sarà col Genoa la partita più ostica,con la Juve è un rebus..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Secondo me per l.atalanta sarà col Genoa la partita più ostica,con la Juve è un rebus..



concordo assolutamente. Il destino dell'Atalanta si decide oggi. Ne sono sicuro al 99%. Se vince con il Genoa sono in Champions League.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> concordo assolutamente. Il destino dell'Atalanta si decide oggi. Ne sono sicuro al 99%. Se vince con il Genoa sono in Champions League.




Sono sicuro che se per caso l'atalanta oggi perde, noi non vinciamo.


----------



## andreima (11 Maggio 2019)

Quello è ovvio


----------



## Moffus98 (11 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che se per caso l'atalanta oggi perde, noi non vinciamo.



Ma soprattutto come fa l'Atalanta a non vincere contro il Genoa, giocano pure in casa. Oggi vincono 2 o 3 a zero


----------



## braungioxe (11 Maggio 2019)

Solo il Milan riesce a non vincere con una squadra di fondo classifica quando serve, l'Atalanta fa il suo dovere perché ha un gioco


----------



## LukeLike (11 Maggio 2019)

Che partita inutile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Che partita inutile




In questa partita ci giochiamo tutto invece, c’è ancora la possibilità che l’Atalanta perda coi gobbi. Ricordo che l’Inda nel 2002 doveva solo andarsi a prendere lo scudetto contro la Lazio, squadra gemellata con l’Inda tra l’altro. Sappiamo cosa è successo invece.


----------



## LukeLike (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In questa partita ci giochiamo tutto invece, c’è ancora la possibilità che l’Atalanta perda coi gobbi. Ricordo che l’Inda nel 2002 doveva solo andarsi a prendere lo scudetto contro la Lazio, squadra gemellata con l’Inda tra l’altro. Sappiamo cosa è successo invece.



Tranquillo che se l'Atalanta perdesse coi gobbi noi non batteremmo il Frosinone o la SPAL. 

Lo dico per voi, prima vi rassegnate e meglio è.


----------



## showtaarabt (11 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che se l'Atalanta perdesse coi gobbi noi non batteremmo il Frosinone o la SPAL.
> 
> Lo dico per voi, prima vi rassegnate e meglio è.



Ma infatti dobbiamo stare attenti all'Europa League...


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Maggio 2019)

Chissà con che spirito scenderanno in campo stasera i nostri prodi condottieri, Hakan, Jesus, Fabione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che se l'Atalanta perdesse coi gobbi noi non batteremmo il Frosinone o la SPAL.
> 
> Lo dico per voi, prima vi rassegnate e meglio è.



Non credo, se vinciamo stasera e i gobbi li battono poi vinciamo anche le altre due. Il problema è vincere stasera.


----------



## showtaarabt (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non credo, se vinciamo stasera e i gobbi li battono poi vinciamo anche le altre due. Il problema è vincere stasera.



Per me i gobbi non vanno oltre il pareggio con l'Atalanta per questioni di interessi legate al calciomercato.
Solo Cr7 può fargli saltare i piani.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Dobbiamo sperare che Suso sia in forma oggi... pesate voi...
Speriamo gli entri una giocata...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Per me i gobbi non vanno oltre il pareggio con l'Atalanta per questioni di interessi legate al calciomercato.
> Solo Cr7 può fargli saltare i piani.



CR7 è un professionista serio, non credo che si presti a certe maialate gobbe.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo sperare che Suso sia in forma oggi... pesate voi...
> Speriamo gli entri una giocata...



L’anno scorso crollammo a Marzo e poi a fine campionato ci riprendemmo. Chissà...


----------



## showtaarabt (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> CR7 è un professionista serio, non credo che si presti a certe maialate gobbe.



Appunto è quello che ho detto.Cr7 unica nostra speranza...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Maggio 2019)

Stavo guardando il calendario dell'inter, onestamente le possibilità per inculare l'inter più che l'atalanta ci sono. Un pareggino col Napule e l'empoli e li prendiamo se si vincono le prossime partite.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2019)

ragazzi l'anno scorso l'inter andò in champions per scontro diretto.. c'è ancora speranza


----------



## fra29 (11 Maggio 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ma infatti dobbiamo stare attenti all'Europa League...



Io la lascerei proprio.. 
Tanto abbiamo capito che EL non conta nulla e il prossimo mister (si spera) avrà tempo per insegnare calcio a queste capre..


----------



## fra29 (11 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Stavo guardando il calendario dell'inter, onestamente le possibilità per inculare l'inter più che l'atalanta ci sono. Un pareggino col Napule e l'empoli e li prendiamo se si vincono le prossime partite.



Dietro comunque per scontri diretti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Stavo guardando il calendario dell'inter, onestamente le possibilità per inculare l'inter più che l'atalanta ci sono. Un pareggino col Napule e l'empoli e li prendiamo se si vincono le prossime partite.



Occhio che se arrivassimo a pari punti entrambe a 68 poi ci andrebbero loro in CL per gli scontri diretti. E sarebbe un disastro.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Maggio 2019)

Siamo fuori dalla lotta Champions. Stasera perderemo per NON andare in EL


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Maggio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Dietro comunque per scontri diretti



Si lo so, ma confido nel chievo questa giornata onestamente, dopo la tranvata della Lazio, per me pure l'inter rischia.

E' assurdo comunque che ste partite non si giochino in contemporanea


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Siamo fuori dalla lotta Champions. Stasera perderemo per NON andare in EL



Non siamo fuori per nulla, se si vince stasera e l’Atalanta perde al Gobbentus stadium ci siamo noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non siamo fuori per nulla, se si vince stasera e l’Atalanta perde al Gobbentus stadium ci siamo noi.



Sicuro


----------



## andreima (11 Maggio 2019)

L.atalanta potrebbe perdere a Torino,siamo noi che dobbiamo fare un impresa epica e comunque la dea deve ancora andare a Sassuolo.. pertanto noi dobbiamo guardare soprattutto noi stessi perché dietro non mollano e uscire dall Europa sarebbe da cinema horror


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

*Ufficiali:

Fiorentina: Lafont, Laurini, Milenkovic, Vitor Hugo, Biraghi; Benassi, Fernandes, Dabo; Mirallas, Muriel, Chiesa

Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Suso, Piatek, Borini*


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Fiorentina: Lafont, Laurini, Milenkovic, Vitor Hugo, Biraghi; Benassi, Fernandes, Dabo; Mirallas, Muriel, Chiesa
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Suso, Piatek, Borini*



Borini titolare,dopo le parole sul "sanguinamento dal naso", Gattuso lo ha premiato...


----------



## James Watson (11 Maggio 2019)

Mi sapete dare un suggerimento su dove "posso" vederla?


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Maggio 2019)

C'è davvero qualcuno che crede che la Juve non si scanserà contro l'Atalanta?


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Fiorentina: Lafont, Laurini, Milenkovic, Vitor Hugo, Biraghi; Benassi, Fernandes, Dabo; Mirallas, Muriel, Chiesa
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Suso, Piatek, Borini*



.


----------



## R41D3N (11 Maggio 2019)

Perché Musacchio quando hai Zapata disponibile ed in discreta forma? La sua velocità sarebbe stata essenziale per contrastare Muriel ed eventualmente Chiesa. Con questa coppia di centrali perdiamo anche stasera.


----------



## Ema2000 (11 Maggio 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Perché Musacchio quando hai Zapata disponibile ed in discreta forma? La sua velocità sarebbe stata essenziale per contrastare Muriel ed eventualmente Chiesa. Con questa coppia di centrali perdiamo anche stasera.



Concordo, se Zapata è in buone condizioni fisiche, stasera era la sua partita.


----------



## Ema2000 (11 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> C'è davvero qualcuno che crede che la Juve non si scanserà contro l'Atalanta?



Ovvio, ma sono convinto che domenica non si sarebbero comunque impegnati contro nessuno, sarà festa per loro, un pareggino magari con qualche gol e via tutti a festeggiare.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi sapete dare un suggerimento su dove "posso" vederla?



e fatti un abbonamento o va al bar no....


----------



## 1972 (11 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> e fatti un abbonamento o va al bar no....



h


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2019)

Nemmeno i calci d’angolo ci danno...


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Concordo, se Zapata è in buone condizioni fisiche, stasera era la sua partita.



sarebbe sempre la sua partita, se il titolare è musacchio.

noto una vitalità immensa sul forum ahahahahahaha, neanche fosse un'amichevole


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

E quando segna Sugo. Sempre ste mozzarelle


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2019)

che fame suso..........


----------



## CIppO (11 Maggio 2019)

Ma come si fa...


----------



## Pit96 (11 Maggio 2019)

Che s'è magnato Suso...


----------



## 6milan (11 Maggio 2019)

In bocca gliel'ha tirata


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Maggio 2019)

Ma cosa si è mangiato???


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2019)

Quanto é inutile Suso. Gol praticamente gia fatto e manda il pallone dritto su Lafont. Cesso.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2019)

Suso segna ogni 6 mesi...


----------



## 1972 (11 Maggio 2019)

monetizzare a qualsiasi cifra


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2019)

Ovviamente Lafont si riccoda d'essere un portiere contro di noi


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2019)

Pure il turco...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Maggio 2019)

Rigore in movimento sbagliato da Suso.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Maggio 2019)

Effigurati se questo cesso non fa lo yashin con noi...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Rigore in movimento sbagliato da Suso.



...il movimento lo ha confuso...


----------



## Pit96 (11 Maggio 2019)

Mamma mia, quanto sono scarsi questi della Fiorentina...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2019)

Ma Suso sa che é possibile crossarla subito invece di accentrarsi per il tiro?


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2019)

Meritiamo ampiamente il vantaggio...
Certo che squadre guidate da Gattuso e Montella danno origine a partite godibilissime


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2019)

Bellissima aperture di Bakayoko...e come sempre RR con la sua lentezza riesce arrivarci per il cross di prima e fa un controllo osceno


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

Che ignoranza


----------



## 6milan (11 Maggio 2019)

RR nn fa un cross manco morto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Maggio 2019)

Ma quanto è lento Rodriguez?


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Meritiamo ampiamente il vantaggio...
> Certo che squadre guidate da Gattuso e Montella danno origine a partite godibilissime



scoppia la risata e vola un ufo sul monitor ahahahahhah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2019)

Un cross! Maledizino. Crossate quella palla maledetta.

L'azione di Suso era frutto di un cross basso, perche insistono di tirare sempre invece di crossarla? Inspiegabile.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Maggio 2019)

La fiorentina è riuscita nell'impresa di farci fare più di due tiri in porta in un tempo...

Si vede tutta la mano di montella...


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2019)

Le ripartenze di Suso...


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

*Gooooooolllllllll *


----------



## 6milan (11 Maggio 2019)

Stai a vedere che questi faranno mezza azione e ci segnabo


----------



## Pit96 (11 Maggio 2019)

Gooolll


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2019)

La turca! La famosa ballistica....di testa!


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2019)

hakaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnn


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2019)

Dajeeeee la turca!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Maggio 2019)

Cahla


----------



## Pit96 (11 Maggio 2019)

Calhanoglu ha capito che per segnare non deve usare i piedi ma la testa


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2019)

Bel gol....vantaggio meritato!
Come si è detto più volte...3 cross in area, 1 gol e due pericoli


----------



## Aron (11 Maggio 2019)

Rinnovo a Calhanoglu per cinque anni.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2019)

Questa Florentia Viola dell'aeroplanino è davvero orrenda, possiamo farcela davvero. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile, il turco di testa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2019)

Ma quanti fallo vuole continuare a concedere sto arbitro inutile?


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2019)

Assist di Donnarumma...


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2019)

questi son peggio del benevento l'anno scorso, d'altronde hanno un vero allenatore in panchina. 

si tocca con mano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2019)

Donnarumma che perde 20 tempi di gioco e ogni possibilita per ripartire in velocita mi da un fastidio immondo. Lo fa sempre.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Questa Florentia Viola dell'aeroplanino è davvero orrenda, possiamo farcela davvero. Forza ragazzi!



Forza davvero! 

E speriamo che i gobbi non facciano i ********.


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2019)

Primo tempo decente...qualcosa si è anche visto davanti. 
Certo che questa Fiorentina dietro è imbarazzante...e Montella, come da pronostico, è riuscito anche a irretire Muriel.
Senza Chiesa sarebbero in piena bagarre retrocessione


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2019)

La Diletta è la cosa più interessante in campo, altra categoria.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Maggio 2019)

Abbiamo mai segnato su contropiede quest'anno?


----------



## LukeLike (11 Maggio 2019)

Forse a 3 giornate dalla fine abbiamo capito che bisogna riempire l'area di rigore avversaria shhh


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Forza davvero!
> 
> E speriamo che i gobbi non facciano i ********.



Come si fa a fidarsi della Juve?


----------



## Petrecte (11 Maggio 2019)

Non so se è merito nostro o della Fiorentina più orrenda dell'anno, ma bene così.


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Maggio 2019)

Assist di Suso e gol di testa di Calhanoglu: è un segno che dobbiamo vincerla. Sono eventi che capitano una volta ogni otto campionati: sono fiducioso per il prosieguo, quand'è così le stelle si sono allineate!
A parte le scemenze, stiamo giochicchiando solo perchè davanti abbiamo una Fiorentina disastrata, sottoposta alle cure del mago Montella.
Suso dovrebbe venire in conferenza stampa a spiegare come si è mangiato quel gol da dentro l'area centrando Lafont.
E poi avrei una domanda più generale: chi ha convinto Ricardo Rodriguez di essere non solo un giocatore di calcio ma addirittura un terzino sinistro? Mi sembra che il soffiatore di minestrine gli si addica di più.
Vediamo nel secondo tempo...


----------



## unbreakable (11 Maggio 2019)

Giocasse sempre a Firenze chala sarebbe un canonniere ..buon primo tempo..anche se loro hanno cominciato a premere dopo il gol subito


----------



## LukeLike (11 Maggio 2019)

Comunque siamo riusciti a trovare una squadra con meno veleno di noi. Si tocca con mano.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2019)

Buon primo tempo.
Nella Champions non ci spero, i gobbi non ci faranno favori...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a fidarsi della Juve?




Sono stati buttati fuori a calci in culo dall’Atalanta, dalla Coppa Italia...

E hanno comunque un professionista esemplare come CR7 in squadra, non ce lo vedo ad accettare biscotti.

E poi non conviene nemmeno a loro farci la guerra, sanno che prima o poi torneremo e abbiamo memoria lunga.


----------



## kekkopot (11 Maggio 2019)

Io sono sempre stato uno di quelli che più odiava il Turco. Ma sarà la sua giornata fortunata o sarà il ruolo a CC, ma oggi (gol a parte) mi sta piacendo particolarmente. Si è capito che a SX non può giocare... ma forse come panchinaro per il ruolo di mezz'ala si potrebbe tenere (togliendoli la 10 però perchè è un insulto). Però resto convinto del fatto che uno tra lui e Suso deve andare via e deve essere adeguatamente rimpiazzato...


----------



## mil77 (11 Maggio 2019)

La Fiorentina fino al gol non è esistita. Il Milan sta giocando discretamente bene. Vediamo di non rintanarci in difesa e farli svegliare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina fino al gol non è esista. Il Milan sta giocando discretamente bene. Vediamo di non rintanarci in difesa e fargli svegliare



Se questo dovesse succedere Gattuso dovrebbe essere giustiziato.


----------



## kekkopot (11 Maggio 2019)

Comunque Bakayoko è veramente un *******... è andato fuori di testa per una cavolata. E' completamente partito di testa


----------



## Pit96 (11 Maggio 2019)

Sono scarsissimi questi della Fiorentina

Fare il secondo gol per chiuderla


----------



## EmmePi (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono stati buttati fuori a calci in culo dall’Atalanta, dalla Coppa Italia...
> 
> E hanno comunque un professionista esemplare come CR7 in squadra, non ce lo vedo ad accettare biscotti.
> 
> E poi non conviene nemmeno a loro farci la guerra, sanno che prima o poi torneremo e abbiamo memoria lunga.



Finirà in pareggio ovvio!

E l'Atalanta rimane un punto sopra a noi (se noi vinciamo stasera e col frosinone)

Da quante partite non vince più la giuve? 

Pareggiotto, festa-scudetto-cetriolo un cuxx al Milan e che vuole di più?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Maggio 2019)

non è ancora finita ?
brutto vedere che dopo il vantaggio 
abbiamo iniziato a concedere qualcosa


----------



## unbreakable (11 Maggio 2019)

Comunque vorrei aprire la campagna regalate un neurone a kessie..fa sempre lo stesso movimento in avanti cercando il gol da posizioni non concepite dalla fisica


----------



## R41D3N (11 Maggio 2019)

Non ci sperate affatto su un favore dei gobbi e comunque io penserei prima alla partita di stasera perché non è affatto scontato che la porteremo a casa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2019)

Contropiede magico di Suso


----------



## R41D3N (11 Maggio 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei aprire la campagna regalate un neurone a kessie..fa sempre lo stesso movimento in avanti cercando il gol da posizioni non concepite dalla fisica



Si, è un'idiota di proporzioni galattiche


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2019)

Ho paura che questi qui si stiano svegliando.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Maggio 2019)

Tutti dietro ora. 45 minuti a difendere


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a fidarsi della Juve?



I gobbi non ci faranno mai un favore.Mai.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2019)

Quel fenomeno di Biraghi avra gia commesso 3 falli inutili da dietro oggi.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2019)

Stanno prendendo campo e ora hanno personalità superiore alla nostra. BISOGNA REAGIRE! Sveglia!


----------



## Schism75 (11 Maggio 2019)

Saranno minuti interminabili


----------



## CIppO (11 Maggio 2019)

Madonna Rodriguez. È proprio una raspa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2019)

Provate di seguire Piatek. Suso o ignora i suoi movimento o lancia palloni totalmente ingiocabili.

Mi fa veramente pena il nostro 19


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre stato uno di quelli che più odiava il Turco. Ma sarà la sua giornata fortunata o sarà il ruolo a CC, ma oggi (gol a parte) mi sta piacendo particolarmente. Si è capito che a SX non può giocare... ma forse come panchinaro per il ruolo di mezz'ala si potrebbe tenere (togliendoli la 10 però perchè è un insulto). Però resto convinto del fatto che uno tra lui e Suso deve andare via e deve essere adeguatamente rimpiazzato...



non scherziamo, ha giocatoli 200 partite e ha fatto sempre pena......


----------



## kekkopot (11 Maggio 2019)

Temo che non usciremo con la vittoria stasera...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Maggio 2019)

Quattro contro uno e rischiamo di prendere gol... mamma mia...


----------



## Schism75 (11 Maggio 2019)

Che allenatore che abbiamo, questo è quello che ha creato in 2 anni. Complimenti.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Maggio 2019)

Povero Piatek... Tra lui ed il primo giocatore del milan ci saranno 30 metri...


----------



## R41D3N (11 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Temo che non usciremo con la vittoria stasera...



Se si continua a giocare così è cosa certa.


----------



## kekkopot (11 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non scherziamo, ha giocatoli 200 partite e ha fatto sempre pena......


Assolutamente. Lo odio profondamente... però temo che qualcuno dovremmo tenerlo. Fosse per me spedirei sulla luna sia lui che Suso. però ciò vorrebbe dire anche prendere panchinari decenti. E credo che non succederà


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2019)

Adesso si che riconosco il Milan di Gattuso


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

Come al solito ce la stiamo facendo sotto


----------



## R41D3N (11 Maggio 2019)

Il contatto di poco fa su Piatek è praticamente la fotocopia del rigore che ci hanno fischiato contro il Torino.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2019)

Manca praticamente mezz'ora, così non possiamo reggere. Reagire dai!


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2019)

Ci fosse una volta che Suso agevoli un movimento di Piatek


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Maggio 2019)

Kessie....


----------



## Mika (11 Maggio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Kessie....



Gigio deve parare i tiri dei giocatori della Fiorentina e anche quelli dei suoi compagni...


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

Ma che è sto campanello che si sente?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Maggio 2019)

Bakayoko (non una delle nostre menti più fini) è L'UNICO che ha dato la palla in verticale a Piatek...


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2019)

dite quello che volete, ma borini titolare da inizio stagione ci avrebbe fatto fare molti più punti


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Maggio 2019)

E' triste pensare che Borini sia tra i migliori in questo secondo tempo


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Il contatto di poco fa su Piatek è praticamente la fotocopia del rigore che ci hanno fischiato contro il Torino.



E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato io...ma fa brutto dirlo che siamo penalizzati dagli arbitri


----------



## Aron (11 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato io...ma fa brutto dirlo che siamo penalizzati dagli arbitri



Non è brutto. È del tutto evidente.


----------



## 1972 (11 Maggio 2019)

una squadra normale era gia' 3 0


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2019)

il tiro alle stelle di kessie


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Maggio 2019)

Che ignorante bakayoko


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

Lo sta ammazzando Piatek


----------



## fra29 (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo sta ammazzando Piatek



Già ammazzato.
Cambio assolutamente inutile, per entrambi.


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2019)

Piatek diventato un matri qualsiasi...comunque solito cambio sbagliato...se questi segnano poi non la recuperi più


----------



## sipno (11 Maggio 2019)

La distruzione di Piatek è quasi completata...
Ma sicuramente qualcuno dirà che é una Pippa


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Maggio 2019)

Immancabile cambio insensato...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2019)

Solito ingresso dell’inutile Cutrone.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Maggio 2019)

Ma mettere uno veloce visto che la fiorentina si butterà in avanti in modo da sfruttare i contropiede no eh?


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

Ma come si fa?

Quanta ignoranza Kessie


----------



## Schism75 (11 Maggio 2019)

Che roba di squadra


----------



## R41D3N (11 Maggio 2019)

Questo cambio certifica l'inettitudine di mr. veleno. Prepariamoci all'ennesima rimonta


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Maggio 2019)

Lo sconosciuto appena entrato è un valido candidato a purgarci al 90mo...


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Maggio 2019)

Kessiè recupera un gran pallone e poi lo perde come un pollo. Senza parole.


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2019)

Sta maturando l'inchiappettata


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2019)

la differenza tra Chiesa che con una finta si magna Musacchio e Sugo che non ne salta uno neanche a sparargli


----------



## fra29 (11 Maggio 2019)

Lasciare Piatek era troppo brutto, sia mai che in contropiede la mettesse


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

E quando segna Cutrone


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2019)

Duello ai 2Kmh tra Suso e Vitor Hugo


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2019)

che strazio, ma quanto è scarso musacchio da 1 a 10?????? che pietà aiuto. è una cosa immonda


----------



## 1972 (11 Maggio 2019)

come intelligenza calcistica siamo degli idioti


----------



## Prealpi (11 Maggio 2019)

Cutrone non ne segna uno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2019)

Cutrone scarso, inutile... levati dalle palle bidone.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Maggio 2019)

Cutrone non la butta più dentro


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Maggio 2019)

Cutrone ha calciato bene ed era anche angolo, però va beh, attacchiamo tutti a caso


----------



## Schism75 (11 Maggio 2019)

Sulla ripartenza da dietro noi non faccia mia pressione sui possibili scarichi, siamo pessimi.


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2019)

La balistica...


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2019)

Dobbiamo battere questa Florentia Viola mostruosa. Non facciamo scherzi!
Sette minuti più recupero. Forza ragazzi!!


----------



## 1972 (11 Maggio 2019)

tacci loro non azzeccano un cros manco pe sbaglio.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Maggio 2019)

Ma non azzecchiamo un cross che sia uno... Ma si può???


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2019)

cahlanoglu è una parodia, non può essere altrimenti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Maggio 2019)

A chi dice che l'allenatore non ti cambia la squadra, farei guardare questa magnifica partita per 40 giorni 24 ore su 24

Che vergogna


----------



## Schism75 (11 Maggio 2019)

Ma ho visto una smanacciata del giocatore fiorentino all’arbitro o sbaglio?


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Maggio 2019)

Non la sto guardando,sto leggendo i vari topic prima di uscire,io nel mio piccolo sto iniziando cosi.


----------



## unbreakable (11 Maggio 2019)

Borini voleva il sangue..


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma ho visto una smanacciata del giocatore fiorentino all’arbitro o sbaglio?



Non sbagli affatto. L'ha spinto via.


----------



## unbreakable (11 Maggio 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> A chi dice che l'allenatore non ti cambia la squadra, farei guardare questa magnifica partita per 40 giorni 24 ore su 24
> 
> Che vergogna



Ahahah a coverciano


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Maggio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma ho visto una smanacciata del giocatore fiorentino all’arbitro o sbaglio?


L’ho visto anche io, mi é parso che lo spingesse via.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Maggio 2019)

6 minuti, va beh


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2019)

Non ne fa una giusta Cutrone. Giocatore da serie B, indegno. Come Gattuso del resto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Non sbagli affatto. L'ha spinto via.



è parso anche a me


----------



## Heaven (11 Maggio 2019)

Daiiiiii


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2019)

Abbiamo vinto, non si sa bene come.

Bene così. Speriamo di rubare le altre due in qualche modo.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Maggio 2019)

vittoria importantissima


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2019)

Finita. Che sofferenza. Bene così!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso vince la sfida tra i due allenatori più tristi della Serie A...

Ancora due partite e non devo più vedere questa roba...


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2019)

Grazie Vincenzino !


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2019)

Anche questa è andata...adesso speriamo in Chievo, Napoli e Juve


----------



## 1972 (11 Maggio 2019)

vinto con un misero gol di scarto contro la squadra, attualmente, peggiore del pianeta.


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> L’ho visto anche io, mi é parso che lo spingesse via.



lo ha spinto in maniera clamorosa.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Maggio 2019)

È stato difficile, ma in fondo vincere ad Anfield contro il Liverpool non è mai facile.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

Grazie Vincenzella!

Sempre sempre una certezza


----------



## sipno (11 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Non sbagli affatto. L'ha spinto via.



Pure io l'ho vista!

E la regia ha subito tagliato


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2019)

Forse per la qualificazione in EL è fatta.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Maggio 2019)

Ora forza Empoli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2019)

Ci voleva Montella per vedere una partita quasi decente da parte del Milan. Sfida tra i due allenatori più scarsi della serie A.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Maggio 2019)

Allora non me lo sono sognato che l’arbitro è stato spinto.


----------



## andreima (11 Maggio 2019)

Si l.ha spinto ma mimava solo che non l.ha fatto apposta a dargli una testata perché uno da dietro la spinto cosi


----------



## Prealpi (11 Maggio 2019)

Secondo me il migliore è stato bakayoko


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Maggio 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Perché Musacchio quando hai Zapata disponibile ed in discreta forma? La sua velocità sarebbe stata essenziale per contrastare Muriel ed eventualmente Chiesa. Con questa coppia di centrali perdiamo anche stasera.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Maggio 2019)

Finito il parto


----------



## andreima (11 Maggio 2019)

Comunque abbiamo vintooooo


----------



## fra29 (11 Maggio 2019)

Un incubo: 4 vittorie consecutive che non serviranno a nulla per la CL ma conferma del mister miracolo.
A quel punto abbraccerei in pieno la versione di [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Maggio 2019)

Sti 3 punti son di montella o di gattuso?


----------



## CIppO (11 Maggio 2019)

Che disagio vedere certe partite


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2019)

Il secondo tempo è il classico esempio di veleno puro.
Ho saltato gli ultimi 6 minuti perché l'ennesima inchiappettata non l'avrei retta.
Ora il nostro destino è nelle mani della Juve.


----------



## fra29 (11 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cahlanoglu è una parodia, non può essere altrimenti




Vista anche io


----------



## Aron (11 Maggio 2019)

Si fossero svegliati prima a vincere le partite.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Maggio 2019)

Secondo tempo inguardabile, inspiegabile mandar via Bakayoko e tenersi Kessie.
Cutrone non ha preso un pallone davanti, Piatek male oggi.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Maggio 2019)

Il nostro futuro passa da Juve, Napoli, Sassuolo, Empoli


----------



## sipno (11 Maggio 2019)

Wee abbiamo avuto di fronte i 2 peggiori tecnici del Milan...
Qualcuno ha ancora da ridire sull'importanza del mister?

Uno perde da 5 di fila l'altro ha castrato il bomber più forte della serie A e un giovane in ascesa come Cutrone e mandato il Milan fuori dalla champions

Spettacolo indegno comunque


Un plauso a Baka... professionista assoluto. Nonostante tutto ha giocato la sua partita come se nulla fosse accaduto.


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2019)

troppa sofferenza nella ripresa,certo che se Cutrone segna là ci risparmia 15 minuti di pena.
come al solito sprechiamo punizioni e angoli,facciamo salire tutte le torri e non azzecchiamo un cross

comunque dovevamo vincere ed abbiamo vinto,avanti così


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Maggio 2019)

Aspetto le tre giornate di squalifica per il violaceo, non so neanche chi è.
Siamo stati fortunati a trovare questi autentici viandanti della serie A, forse gli unici messi peggio di noi.
Abbiamo elementi con intelligenza calcistica sotto la norma, sono impressionanti in negativo per le scelte che riescono a sbagliare.
Buoni i tre punti: finchè la matematica non ci condanna io ci spero ma razionalmente capisco che è quasi impossibile.
Si difenda almeno l'Europa League.
Comunque voglio sperare che non ci provino neanche a tenersi Gattuso in panchina per l'anno prossimo: voglio un allenatore, vero. Ogni partita è un misto di noia e bestemmioni per gli sfondoni dei nostri. E' uno strazio. Basta.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (11 Maggio 2019)

Giocato dignitosamente più o meno tutti. Bello vedere la Fiorentina a 40 punti in classifica.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Maggio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Gattuso vince la sfida tra i due allenatori più tristi della Serie A...
> 
> Ancora due partite e non devo più vedere questa roba...



Ahahahah non si sa bene se sia un merito oppure no


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Wee abbiamo avuto di fronte i 2 peggiori tecnici del Milan...
> Qualcuno ha ancora da ridire sull'importanza del mister?
> 
> Uno perde da 5 di fila l'altro ha castrato il bomber più forte della serie A e un giovane in ascesa come Cutrone.
> ...



Completamente d'accordo,
Una partita orrenda anche se Vincenzino in cuor suo qualcosina di buono l'ha fatta.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il nostro futuro passa da Juve, Napoli, Sassuolo, Empoli



E Chievo


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Secondo me il migliore è stato bakayoko



da quando il traditore l'ha rimesso al suo posto il milan è tornato a fare punti. ma facciamo finta di niente e rimandiamolo al chelsea, non ha fosfro...........

mamma mia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Maggio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Aspetto le tre giornate di squalifica per il violaceo, non so neanche chi è.
> Siamo stati fortunati a trovare questi autentici viandanti della serie A, forse gli unici messi peggio di noi.
> Abbiamo elementi con intelligenza calcistica sotto la norma, sono impressionanti in negativo per le scelte che riescono a sbagliare.
> Buoni i tre punti: finchè la matematica non ci condanna io ci spero ma razionalmente capisco che è quasi impossibile.
> ...



Non so veramente come fate a vedere ste partite... Io onestamente non ci riesco più da molto tempo. 

Dovrebbero farvi una statua, per quelli che non mollano mai


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Maggio 2019)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non so veramente come fate a vedere ste partite... Io onestamente non ci riesco più da molto tempo.
> 
> Dovrebbero farvi una statua, per quelli che non mollano mai



Io dico sempre che non guarderò più il Milan ma poi come un idiota ci ricasco sempre, soprattutto oggi che la partita era su Dazn e me la son dovuta vedere con mio padre.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Maggio 2019)

E' bello giocare contro Montella, immaginate le squadre che ci hanno affrontato quanto si divertivano


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Maggio 2019)

Sto gran Bakaioko non l'ho proprio visto... hanno giocato quasi tutti da 6, tranne ovviamente le solite 2-3 eccezioni da 5.


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei aprire la campagna regalate un neurone a kessie..fa sempre lo stesso movimento in avanti cercando il gol da posizioni non concepite dalla fisica



mi preoccupa di più che ogni partita perda fisso tre-quattro palloni con controlli da mai dire goal lanciando in porta gli avversari,oggi poi quasi ha fatto un autogoal.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2019)

bene i 3 punti, ma rimane il rammarico per come abbiamo buttato nel cesso il quarto posto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Wee abbiamo avuto di fronte i 2 peggiori tecnici del Milan...
> Qualcuno ha ancora da ridire sull'importanza del mister?
> 
> Uno perde da 5 di fila l'altro ha castrato il bomber più forte della serie A e un giovane in ascesa come Cutrone e mandato il Milan fuori dalla champions
> ...



testa calda come no. mamma mia come brucio al pensiero che non lo riscatteranno


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Maggio 2019)

tusogat il solito ciuccio, toglie piatek a quindici minuti dalla fine esponendo di fatto l'ano in attesa delle inculate cosi come ci capita da inizio campionato. Per fortuna che contro aveva Perdenzo


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2019)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non so veramente come fate a vedere ste partite... Io onestamente non ci riesco più da molto tempo.
> 
> Dovrebbero farvi una statua, per quelli che non mollano mai



Beh io alla fine ho staccato, almeno mi sarei evitato l'inchiappettata in diretta dopo aver visto il nostro solito talentino Cutrone non aver la minima idea di cosa sia una finta in area di rigore per avere un vantaggio anche minimo quando parte il tiro.
Abbiamo giocatori che quando entrano in area tirano centrale, non sanno fare altro, se il turco segna è perché l'ha presa male o la palla gli ha sbattuto addosso.
Ho visto un certo Esposito in U17 ieri che ha umiliato uno della Spagna con due finta di fila in area di rigore, risultato? rigore, gol e partita finita 4-1 per l'Italia,


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2019)

Solita partita del Milan, vittoria soffertissima.

Ho visto anche oggi 600 passaggi sbagliati, che palle.

Fortuna giocavamo contro dei morti; Ora tocca sperare nei gobbi..... vedremo.

Oggi bene Gigio, Baka e Susina.

Piatek abbastanza involuto, anche se giocando cosi lenti, per uno come lui è difficile trovare il guizzo vincente.

Altri tutti prestazione normale, se Kessie sistemasse il cervello  , spero sia solo la sua giovane età.

Siamo una squadra a metà, arriviamo a 30 ma non facciamo mai 31.

Bene cosi comunque, dai.


----------



## unbreakable (11 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh io alla fine ho staccato, almeno mi sarei evitato l'inchiappettata in diretta dopo aver visto il nostro solito talentino Cutrone non aver la minima idea di cosa sia una finta in area di rigore per avere un vantaggio anche minimo quando parte il tiro.
> Abbiamo giocatori che quando entrano in area tirano centrale, non sanno fare altro, se il turco segna è perché l'ha presa male o la palla gli ha sbattuto addosso.
> Ho visto un certo Esposito in U17 ieri che ha umiliato uno della Spagna con due finta di fila in area di rigore, risultato? rigore, gol e partita finita 4-1 per l'Italia,



Purtroppo è dell'inda ..


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2019)

Quanto mi sei mancato


----------



## markjordan (11 Maggio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Aspetto le tre giornate di squalifica per il violaceo, non so neanche chi è.
> Siamo stati fortunati a trovare questi autentici viandanti della serie A, forse gli unici messi peggio di noi.
> Abbiamo elementi con intelligenza calcistica sotto la norma, sono impressionanti in negativo per le scelte che riescono a sbagliare.
> Buoni i tre punti: finchè la matematica non ci condanna io ci spero ma razionalmente capisco che è quasi impossibile.
> ...


ogni ripartenza parte l'insulto , mai la scelta giusta , mai
e se arrivi a crossare abbattono tordi 
ma tanto la uefa manco l'el ci fa fare


----------



## 7vinte (11 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quanto mi sei mancato


----------



## unbreakable (11 Maggio 2019)

Sarebbe ora che i gobbi ci pagassero la caldaia rotta con tre punti contro la succursale..


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quanto mi sei mancato



Non so se mi rende più triste questa vittoria inutile e tardiva o il pensiero che il prossimo allenatore potrebbe essere uno che ne ha presi 7 da questi qui


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quanto mi sei mancato



Ahhh epicoo


----------



## unbreakable (11 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quanto mi sei mancato



Cit "non ho mai perso 4 volte di fila ne va del mio onore"


----------



## Ema2000 (11 Maggio 2019)

Bene i 3 punti, orribile l'impalcatura di gioco della squadra, perfino nel primo tempo quando abbiamo dominato,
infatti una squadra normale l'avrebbe terminato sul 2/3-0

Bene Bakayoko, Abate, Musacchio, Chala solo nel primo tempo,
male RR, Kessie sarebbe devastante se non sbagliasse concettualmente ogni volta la giocata, incredibile la sua ignoranza calcistica,
A me Piontek non è spiaciuto, è scattato millanta volte, ma non è mai stato servito, nemmeno quando c'era lo spazio, qui credo che Gattuso centri molto, i ragazzi sono sempre concentrati a mantenere l'equilibrio, anche quando si attacca, ma purtroppo sacrificano completamente fantasia e istinto, non è una roba da Milan.
Senza senso le critiche alla sostituzione Piontek/ Cutrone, è normalissimo nel calcio sostituire la punta e Cutrone ha fatto ne più ne meno il lavoro del polacco, peccato non abbia realizzato una buona occasione-


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (11 Maggio 2019)

Io penso che ormai la Champions sia andata... l’atalanta Farà 4 punti: pareggino biscottato con la juve e vittoria compensativa con il Sassuolo dato che la Champions la faranno al mapei stadium...

Quanto bruciano maledettamente i punti persi contro Udinese e Parma...


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Maggio 2019)

Contano solo i 3 punti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Se andiamo in CL vedremo la portata del famoso BROGGEDDOH ELIO


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Maggio 2019)

Vittoria sofferta ma meritata. Nel primo tempo avremmo dovuto fare il secondo e chiudere il match, invece non le chiudiamo mai.

Bisogna sperare che la Juve voglia vendicare il 3-0 in coppa italia, che Cristina abbia velleità di vincere la classifica marcatori e che l'Atalanta perda la finale di Coppa Italia e subisca il contraccolpo psicologico, magari dopo 120 minuti giocati a 1000 e qualche bell'infortunio a qualche elemento fondamentale, tipo un bell'infortunio muscolare per Ilicic, Zapata, Gomez o De Roon...

Domani vincendo, secondo me, l'Inter invece potrebbe certificare la sua qualificazione, ma chissà, sognare non costa nulla...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2019)

Questa volta abbiamo fatto l'incontrario 
di solito facciamo il 1 tempo insulso 
per poi giocare meglio nel secondo 
invece stasera abbiamo giocato bene nel primo 
ma dopo il vantaggio hanno iniziato a smettere di giocare 
e ci siamo subiti 50 minuti di sofferenze.. quest'anno mai una partita tranquilla 
poi il miracolo su Kessie??? vale 1 gol x il 99 

poi non so voi.. ma inizio scocciarmi che quando ci rianimiamo e si inizia a tirare in porta 
ma troviamo SEMPRE il portiere che fa i miracoli con NOI.. al gol infatti è partito insulto a Lafort 

3 punti importantissimi!!! x molti una partita già persa 
ma se giochiamo 90 minuti come il primo tempo evitiamo di soffrire 

p.s. calcolate anche Inter non solo Atalanta.. se domani capita un pareggio 
poi se la devono vedere con il caro Carlo.. che magari ci fa questo favore


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Domani vincendo, secondo me, l'Inter invece potrebbe certificare la sua qualificazione, ma chissà, sognare non costa nulla...



io invece contro il Napoli e Empoli non li vedo tanto bene.. 
anche loro avranno da soffrire.. fidati


----------



## LukeLike (12 Maggio 2019)

Ma davvero qualcuno pensa che l'Inter non prenderà i 3 punti contro il Chievo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma davvero qualcuno pensa che l'Inter non prenderà i 3 punti contro il Chievo?



yes pazza inter amala.. non è tanto diverso dalla Lazio eh.. 
se non era x gli scontri Derby erano messi peggio di noi


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Maggio 2019)

Bella vittoria perchè arrivata contro una Fiorentina che non vince da oltre 11 parte, forse 12 con quella di ieri. Che pena Montella, 0 vittorie con la Fiorentina, fuori dalla Coppa Italia, il contratto di un anno e mezzo mi sa che sarà solo di mezzo anno.

Donnarumma 7 
Abate 6,5
Musacchio 6,5
Romagnoli 5,5
Rodriguez 5
Bakayoko 7
Kessie 6
Calhanoglu 7
Suso 6,5
Piatek 5,5
Borini 6,5

Cutrone 5
Castillejo 6
Laxalt s.v.


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> io invece contro il Napoli e Empoli non li vedo tanto bene..
> anche loro avranno da soffrire.. fidati



Dovrebbero perderne una e pareggiare un'altra...diciamo una sconfitta a Napoli e un bel pareggino contro l'Empoli, sperando che quest'ultimo abbia ancora possibilità di salvarsi. Certo, può succedere, ma non la vedo un'ipotesi probabile. 
Il massimo sarebbe se bucassero già domani col Chievo in casa...


----------



## folletto (12 Maggio 2019)

Questa era fondamentale da vincere, ora non ci resta che pregare per qualche miracolo. Certo che vedendo dove siamo adesso e pensando ai punti assurdi persi i didimi girano come eliche


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma davvero qualcuno pensa che l'Inter non prenderà i 3 punti contro il Chievo?





Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> yes pazza inter amala.. non è tanto diverso dalla Lazio eh..
> se non era x gli scontri Derby erano messi peggio di noi



Vero, non fosse per quella paperona di Donnarumma al 118esimo minuto del derby di andata.... staremmo parlando di tutt' altro.


----------



## senorEntrana (12 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, non fosse per quella paperona di Donnarumma al 118esimo minuto del derby di andata.... staremmo parlando di tutt' altro.



ma cosa significano queste cose?
Allora se non fosse per i 2 gol di romagnoli al 150 esimo saremmo fuori da ogni gioco....


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2019)

senorEntrana ha scritto:


> ma cosa significano queste cose?
> Allora se non fosse per i 2 gol di romagnoli al 150 esimo saremmo fuori da ogni gioco....



Si, ma stiamo facendo il paragone con l' Inter, e di una clamorosa papera al 96 esimo, da calcio amatoriale proprio.

Di una partita ormai finita.


----------



## senorEntrana (12 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma stiamo facendo il paragone con l' Inter, e di una clamorosa papera al 96 esimo, da calcio amatoriale proprio.
> 
> Di una partita ormai finita.



E quella del portiere del Genoa?


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2019)

senorEntrana ha scritto:


> E quella del portiere del Genoa?



Parliamo di* MILAN VS INTER *!!!!

Ma leggete....

E' ovvio che non ci si puo' mettere a fare un analisi globale!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero perderne una e pareggiare un'altra...diciamo una sconfitta a Napoli e un bel pareggino contro l'Empoli, sperando che quest'ultimo abbia ancora possibilità di salvarsi. Certo, può succedere, ma non la vedo un'ipotesi probabile.
> Il massimo sarebbe se bucassero già domani col Chievo in casa...



bhe poi succedere anche incontrario 
pareggio con Napoli e perdono contro Empoli 
visto che i Toscani hanno battuto il Napoli in casa


----------



## Ema2000 (12 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma stiamo facendo il paragone con l' Inter, e di una clamorosa papera al 96 esimo, da calcio amatoriale proprio.
> 
> Di una partita ormai finita.



si, ma al termine di una partita totalmente dominata da loro, anche questo occorre ammettere.


----------



## senorEntrana (12 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Parliamo di* MILAN VS INTER *!!!!
> 
> Ma leggete....
> 
> E' ovvio che non ci si puo' mettere a fare un analisi globale!



A me non interessa di cosa si stava parlando, volevo sottolineare l'assurdità del ragionamento, tutto qui...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2019)

senorEntrana ha scritto:


> A me non interessa di cosa si stava parlando, volevo sottolineare l'assurdità del ragionamento, tutto qui...



assurdità del ragionamento? 
ho solo fatto presente che la differenza dell Inter con noi 
sta solo nel Derby vinti.. e così assurdo ? 
hanno vinto ok.. nienti mi.. ma.. ecc..
xo in tanto spalletti vero allenatore rende solo un po di +


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> si, ma al termine di una partita totalmente dominata da loro, anche questo occorre ammettere.



Certo, ma bado ai fatti. Il resto solitamente è contorno.


----------



## Ema2000 (12 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, ma bado ai fatti. Il resto solitamente è contorno.



A mio parere i fatti dicono che l'Inter è stata sfortunata a non vincere prima quella partita, 
ma lo penso anche per le due vittorie all'ultimo minuto con i gol di Romagnoli,
combinazioni erano fra le pochissime partite dominate della stagione,
forse esiste davvero un Dio del calcio, capita sovente che la squadra che domina segni negli ultimi minuti


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> A mio parere i fatti dicono che l'Inter è stata sfortunata a non vincere prima quella partita,
> ma lo penso anche per le due vittorie all'ultimo minuto con i gol di Romagnoli,
> combinazioni erano fra le pochissime partite dominate della stagione,
> forse esiste davvero un Dio del calcio, capita sovente che la squadra che domina segni negli ultimi minuti



Ok, ora basta difendere l' Inter.

Altrimenti ti chiudo in gabbia con quelli tremolanti che Gattuso possa andare in CL 

Scherzi a parte, continui a non capire il succo: con l' Inter, la partita era finita. F I N I T A

Quel gol al 95' su papera clamorosa, ha cambiato tutte le cose. E' evidente.

Staremmo parlando di tutt' altro oggi.

Solo di questo si parlava, ora basta perchè siamo al 300 esimo messaggio su sta roba inutile.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Maggio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C'è ancora tempo per rompere i tabù e rispolverare la classe rossonera.
> Avremo l' arbitro contro, lo stadio contro, gli alieni contro, il vento contro, i precedenti contro, i pronostici contro, l'oroscopo contro, i tarocchi contro, i telecronisti contro, i raccattapalle contro, le C assenti hontro, le bucce di banana hontro, gli alieni hontro, i Livornesi che c'entrano poho co' Firhenze hontro, ma il nostro destino è guidato dal dio Odino; e Thor sfracellerà tutte le strade di Firenze col suo martello pneumatico; Balder livellerà tutti i tombini di Firhenze che Lambrenedetto dovrà magnasse il lampredotto; Loki trasformato in insetto volante accecherà l'uocchi; Hel attenderà in Arno i decomposti cadaveri viola; Sleipnir valicherà l'Appennini facendosi un record al Mugello; Fenrir sarà in curva con una provvida fame di gigli; Ratatoskr salirà sulla traversa sopra il portiere per sputargli in testa; i Nani faranno un tunnel che arriva allo spogliatoio dell'arbitri e li incanteranno con una Biancaneve gonfiabile; i nostri baldi giovini comunicheranno con antichi codici runici per battere calci d'angolo improvvisi; Paquetà avrà forgiata una lama attaccata sotto l'avambraccio per mozzare qualsiasi arto fluo invadente; Gattuso si posizionerà in un ottusangolo dove ridondando l'ottusità si trasformerà in genio; *Susonoglu apparirà mostruoso a due teste facendosi finalmente dei triangoli da solo*; i fulmini son pronti a scendere sulla prima bandierina alzata impropriamente; Gorgar direzionerà tutte le palle in buca come un posseduto flipper; commilitoni rossoneri, il Valhalla ci aspetta ma non subito; almeno alzatemi una coppa un'altra volta, poi che la mia valchiria mi porti pur via.



Son stato preveggente e propizio: il mostro Susonoglu ha fatto gol da solo, si è crossato ed ha insaccato di testa; una cosa che non è mai successa e non accadrà mai più


----------

